# Deep cupholder for Tourag



## herbertm (Jul 19, 2004)

I tried to search for discussion on this topic but could not find what I remember mentioned on an earlier post. 
Does anyone know if I can replace the cupholder in my '04 for one which is deeper? If so how would I find the part number? 
Thanks in advance for any assistance.


----------



## herbertm (Jul 19, 2004)

OK, so maybe after 4 years of ownership I should learn how to spell Touareg.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Deep cupholder for Tourag (herbertm)*

I have them on order from Germany. I should have them in about 10 days.


----------



## SUVA (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Deep cupholder for Tourag (spockcat)*

How easy are they to switch out ? ( I assume they work on 2005 )


----------



## cdover73 (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: Deep cupholder for Tourag (SUVA)*

Deeper Cupholders!! You mean, no more coffee on the passenger seat on the first left hand bend after leaving starbucks!! My wife is convinced that the Touareg cupholders are actually muffin holders - thats about all they're good for. I'll take two if you have them..


----------



## herbertm (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Deep cupholder for Tourag (spockcat)*

Great! Obviously I want one. If you have a list please add my name to it.


----------



## shredjim (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: Deep cupholder for Tourag (herbertm)*

Spockcat, 
Will you please give us some more info and/or pics on the larger cup holders? Add me to the list, as a repeat customer. thanks


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Deep cupholder for Tourag (shredjim)*

Will post photos and info when they come in. Changing them isn't too hard. Check my keyless start install for info on how to remove the top of the center console.


----------



## v8touareg (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: Deep cupholder for Tourag (spockcat)*

spock, put me down for one as well. Please let me know (pm or email: [email protected]) when they come in i will get the cash to you.


----------



## garibaldo (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: Deep cupholder for Tourag (spockcat)*

Spockcat, I haven't seen the pics yet but I am interested in one as well, please!


----------



## TomB_tx (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Deep cupholder for Tourag (herbertm)*

I replaced the cup holder on my 04 with the deeper one and it is a great improvement. Spckcat's instructions make it easy. The old, shallow cupholder was obsoleted, so (although Spockcat deserves the business for his support on this forum) if you get a replacement from the dealer parts department it should be the new one.


----------



## SUVA (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Deep cupholder for Tourag (spockcat)*

I too am interested


----------



## GFSGTI (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: Deep cupholder for Tourag (SUVA)*

I went to my dealer to have my cupholders replaced under warrant (one of the springy things broke). They replaced it with deeper ones without even requesting it (didn't know they existed).


----------



## glass (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Deep cupholder for Tourag (spockcat)*

Who's got spockcats business info?
I would like to order one.


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

Click on spockcats link in the line below his post.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Deep cupholder for Tourag (herbertm)*

I've got a few in stock and more on order. The new ons is 50% deeper than the old one. This shows the difference in height between the original one (or the square iPod cupholder in this case) and the redesign.


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Deep cupholder for Tourag (spockcat)*

Hey Spock.. haven't bought anything from you since the dead pedals at my TReg gathering in Pt. Pleasant in 2004....., but couldn't pass this one up.... dealer has them for $99.38 + tax, thus your $82 shipped is a decent deal in my book...don't want to wait till the next cup of joe falls on my seats before I get this....








Just processed via your website and paypal.... thanks....
Update... took a look at my ride yesterday after posting this and remembered that I did buy the pillar trims from you well after the dead pedals







.. soo many mods.. can't keep straight which was done at what time


















_Modified by sup44 at 9:14 AM 1-18-2008_


----------



## garibaldo (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: Deep cupholder for Tourag (spockcat)*

Being that I plan on having my Treg for at least a few more years, I'd like to keep my center console area - coffee spill free. I've been lucky thus far. 
My order was just submitted. Thanks Spock! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## treg4574 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Deep cupholder for Tourag (garibaldo)*

FYI: The part number for these are 7L6858602C9B9 and Spockcat's price is competitive.
Fixed spelling.










_Modified by treg4574 at 1:49 PM 1-17-2008_


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Deep cupholder for Tourag (sup44)*

Mod done... Looks great..... took about 10 min...
since it is such a small mod and folks really wouldn't be able to note the difference in a picture, I didn't take any sorry... 
Just posting to confirm it fits perfect on my 2004 v8....







..


----------



## garibaldo (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: Deep cupholder for Tourag (sup44)*

Hey Sup44, I've had some challenges with this mod, utimately I didn't install the new cupholder. Per Spockcats IPOD cupholder directions, I was able to follow along towards getting the entire center console snapped out and disconnected. When it came down to popping out the old cupholder, the base that held the cupholder in place seemed way to fragile to attempt to squeeze those pointed pins together. Is there another way of getting the old cupholder out that I should know about?
TIA!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Deep cupholder for Tourag (garibaldo)*

Did you remove the wood trim from around the cupholder? Once you do that, you should be able to squeeze the 3 finger tabs at each corner and get them past the plastic base. Work one corner at a time and only move them so they just barely clear the base.


----------



## garibaldo (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: Deep cupholder for Tourag (spockcat)*

Spock, after removing the wood trim I was able to see just how firmly the plastic base was gripped the cup holder. I've tried to squeeze the 3 finger tabs and I just don't have enough mustard. I'd hate to have went too far and cracked the base at that spot. I already cracked off the one t20 screw hole when I was removing the console.


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Deep cupholder for Tourag (garibaldo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *garibaldo* »_Spock, after removing the wood trim I was able to see just how firmly the plastic base was gripped the cup holder. I've tried to squeeze the 3 finger tabs and I just don't have enough mustard. I'd hate to have went too far and cracked the base at that spot. I already cracked off the one t20 screw hole when I was removing the console.

Garibaldo,,, sorry for taking so long to get back to ya... I don't frequent the forum as much as I used to...hmm,,,just checked the dates... guess I got back to ya pretty quick








there isn't a need to remove the whole wood trim as per spock's "Installation of iPod plug in square cupholder" instructions...If you get the wood peice off of the top of the cup holder, you can pry the whole plastic cup holder peice out....
You only need to pull the wood trim off that is shown here.... 








There are 4 anchor type connectors holding the wood in... you'll need narrow plyers to retrieve the anchors to put them back on.... For the cup holder it self... I pryed using a flat head on each corner till the thing popped out.... then jusst popped the new one in..... Hope this helps....











_Modified by sup44 at 4:02 PM 1-28-2008_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Deep cupholder for Tourag (spockcat)*

Now that I have a good inventory of these, I decided to install one in place of my square cupholder (iPod holder). I've also relocated my iPod to just below my keyswitch (since I don't use it anyway due to keyless start). The iPod is held in place with velcro so it can be removed easily for storage in unsafe areas. Also shown in the Parrot CK3100 above the keyswitch. Some photos:
OLD:








NEW:


----------



## garibaldo (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: Deep cupholder for Tourag (spockcat)*

This afternoon I went and attempted this mod again. It took me less than 20 minutes to complete it. I think when it came down to pressing in the 3 finger tabs, as Sup44 suggested nothing worked better than using a flathead screwdriver to press them in. 
I'm very pleased with this mod. Thanks again Spock!


----------



## eggyacid (Jan 31, 2002)

spock.... how much are the deeper cup holders? are they the same as the 2008 models? didn't see them on your website.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (eggyacid)*

http://www.tm-techmark.com/tou...older
On the order page. $75 plus $7 for priority shipping. 2007 and 2008 if I am not mistaken. They are much better to use than the old shallow ones.


_Modified by spockcat at 10:33 PM 2-9-2008_


----------

